# The Custom Collection Thread.



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I would be keen and I know others are also to see some group shots of your custom cars. How about a bit of a HO car show? I'll start!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

I'll second it, heres my two peneth' worth, take it easy all, tony


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm liking this thread!!! I'm afraid to let the boys at the shop see it, want get any work done. I may have to put a thread lock on it, supervisional viewing only  ... RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow.that's some nice stuff!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW! lots lots of awesome customs!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wes, you got quite a fleet.
Annie up!!!! Let's see a group shot. :thumbsup:

Great idea guys!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I would like to see more details on that BEAUTIFUL Drag Caddy!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Just contact the builders if you are interested in anything you see. Need more pics! Hilltop and Wes I'm sure you can post something??


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Good on yah KDave! That's a sweet selection of cars. As we've seen from the close ups of many of your models, they're real lookers too. I'd lik some close ups - the Skyline and Gr. 5 Capri are of particular interest.

Wow, Tony! You have an amazing selection of cars F1, sports car, dragsters, touring cars, etc. It's not often to see a collection of such a broad interest. It doesn't hurt that the cars are all extremely wel done.

Did you actually see the blue/white #12 car race at the 1970 BOAC 500? I have a poster of it running behind the Rodriguez and Siffert 917Ks. Nobody could match Pedro that day.


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*Game over! Tony takes the trophy*

It takes alot to get me to stop and say wow, but the cars posted by Tony are over the top. More than a metal body screwed to a tjet chassis and a sloppy spray paint job. These cars are the best I have seen in my years of travelling to shows and rubbing elbows with slotters here in the states. Any doubters, feel free to post some equally nice cars.
Ray


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wes, you got quite a fleet.
> Annie up!!!! Let's see a group shot. :thumbsup:
> 
> Great idea guys!


eh? what fleet? it ain't me LOL!!! its 706hemi !! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Not a competition! Anyone that fronts up with pics of their work is a winner in my book!!!


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hey all! yeah, no comp here, jus' a case of "lets see what you got", now then, don't go upsetting my boy dave, i don't think he can do another week in the hole!!

resinmonger, i would have loved to see that boac race in 70 but unfortunatley i was only 1!!!, its funny, since getting back into slots, it has really broadened my racing horizons, i was quite hardcore with my dragracing but now really appreciate all aspects of racing, i enjoy doing a bit of research about each of the cars i am making, i love the monster engine le mans cars of the 70's like the 917 and 512

slotto, i will drop some pics of the caddy pro mod on my "lil' hemi shop" thread over the weekend,

thanks again everyone for the complimants, will but a few more on this weekend if i get 5

so come on, lets see some more collections!! hilltop/wes/zilla, the hemi boyz are looking in your direction!

take it easy
tony


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*play nice now*

Hey guys play nice now . Dave I didn't suggest this type of thread to have guys fight ....lol 

Hey here's a few car pictures I found from my past . Like I said I had quite a few custom cars over the years , One's I did and ones from the Tyco model shop . Some saw some at shows I had gone to which I displayed them . But as I find the files of pictures I'll share them .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*forgot 2*

Forgot 2 pictures 



total of 60 cars


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

My Mid 60's - early 70's collection plus a Ferrari F40. My favorite period in racing history. Sorry the pictures aren't better...best I could do.


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hey tom and bruce, some real nice cars in those line ups, 

bruce, i particularly like the renault megane rally car in your collection

tom, you gotta lot o' nice paint jobs in yours, i like the green david piper 917 especially,

keep em' coming guys

i'll pop on a couple more in minute when i've photobuketed them


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

*couple more for thee*

hey guys, a few more cars for your consideration, i wonder if people have more "unfinished projects" than they do finished cars, i know i have! and even more than unfinished projects, are cars "waiting to be cast"! food for another thread?!

wes, "ask and thou shall receive!" check out that bad boy in the front row, viper on skinny tyco, its a resin posibility










take it easy,
tony


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I found some time to take a few pics. Hope you enjoy them...Seems to be a lot of yellow cars  RM


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I found some time to take a few pics. Hope you enjoy them...Seems to be a lot of yellow cars  RM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

OH man.I have to take some pictures.You win this one RM.lol.Great stuff as usual


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome guys! Thanks for taking the time to post your pics. Bad Dawg, so the legends are true. Now we know where the Tyco pot of gold is! Yankee_3b, I have always loved your stuff. 706hemi and Hilltop, outstanding, inspirational stuff! Thanks again for posting.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Kiwi, Tony, Bruce, Hilltop, Yankee these are OVER the Top custom built slot cars. WOW! This thread already has a ton of neat lookers...














































I thought that throwing my cars in a bowl and doing some outside pictures would be a good idea. My camera takes beter pictures in natural sunlight. Well my pictures suck. Hey you get the idea.

Bob...need to make more...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Kiwi, This thread already has a ton of neat lookers...
> 
> Now it has even more!


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Slot Car Collections*

WOW! These photos are Awesome. These slot cars are beautiful. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I love it. What a great thread, Great collections guys!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

706hemi said:


> hey tom and bruce, some real nice cars in those line ups,
> 
> bruce, i particularly like the renault megane rally car in your collection
> 
> ...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Phssssssssssssssssssshting time is open in Nebraska*

Bruce,

Yeah you have helped TONS of people with your castings to be able to have this build fun. I just counted and have 5 of your bodies in my collection right now. 

Have a bunch of COOL DAWGS that need to get done up and many of the ones I have done got sent to new homes. Some are sitting in paint just waiting their turn as we speak.  I love bodies, I love painting bodies...more, more, more!!

It is crazy to think of how many packages of slot car bodies you must have sent out so far??

Bob...a one, a two, a three..."CRUNCH" the world may never know...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

bobhch said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Yeah you have helped TONS of people with your castings to be able to have this build fun. I just counted and have 5 of your bodies in my collection right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks , and to top it off I even have fun . The trailer shop is about half done and if mother nature would cooporate and give me some sun I could complete the storage area and get her packed up and working again . Projected startup date again is June 21st if not sooner .I'll post a not on my thread and send a news letter from the site .I'll send pictures when it's done


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice work men...*

Just BUNCHES of nice looking stuff. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome Zilla! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

706hemi said:


> hey guys, a few more cars for your consideration, i wonder if people have more "unfinished projects" than they do finished cars, i know i have! and even more than unfinished projects, are cars "waiting to be cast"! food for another thread?!
> 
> wes, "ask and thou shall receive!" check out that bad boy in the front row, viper on skinny tyco, its a resin posibility
> 
> ...


Tony , nice mix . On the Viper I make that in resin already . Bruce


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bruce - that viper is JL body and the one you make does it fit on narrow tyco chassis nice and low? 

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

WesJY said:


> bruce - that viper is JL body and the one you make does it fit on narrow tyco chassis nice and low?
> 
> Wes


Mine takes a wide pan tyco and was made from a Tyco diecast body and I think I have about 300 product glass window inserts. A beni from working for tyco


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Mine takes a wide pan tyco and was made from a Tyco diecast body and I think I have about 300 product glass window inserts. A beni from working for tyco


oh i do have them.. i made 3 of them its on my hemi43 custom thread. that viper is a JL thunderjet body that fits on gplus , etc.. but it never fit or look right and i tried it with tyco narrow chassis with all kind of cuttings and modification to get it fit right. 

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

WesJY said:


> oh i do have them.. i made 3 of them its on my hemi43 custom thread. that viper is a JL thunderjet body that fits on gplus , etc.. but it never fit or look right and i tried it with tyco narrow chassis with all kind of cuttings and modification to get it fit right.
> 
> Wes


refresh your memory . You bought one of mine or two and I loved your paint job so I sent you one to paint up for me and you did one in blue w/ white stripe and I have it in my display case .Okay I read your post and again and understand what you meant


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> refresh your memory . You bought one of mine or two and I loved your paint job so I sent you one to paint up for me and you did one in blue w/ white stripe and I have it in my display case .Okay I read your post and again and understand what you meant


go check your pm and i ll show you what i did to my JL viper to fit on my tyco chassis nice and low.. but it looks ugly! same thing with AW viper its for short wheel base - wont fit on tyco or srt chassis . 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

There are some nice looking groups here! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I do a lot of racing stuff, so many of my customs have been thrashed & crashed.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/?action=view&current=DSC00185.jpg


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

tomhocars said:


> http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/?action=view&current=DSC00185.jpg



Tom, excellent collection . Was having a cinnibon while I looked thru them . Better be getting that spot in your driveway cleared for me soon . Brought back some memories ,nice job


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*A Handful of Efforts*

Here's some of mine. I need more slot cave time to expand the collection.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Awesome stuff!!! :thumbsup: Love the old Nascar stuff.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Great looking collection...nice variety. Nascars are sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

paul those are a great bunch of slots!! This just keeps getting beter and beter. 

I recal seeing some of these slots paul previously and it is great to see them again now. Along with all the other kewl stuff you have posted up now.

Bob...everybody was slot car building...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's some of mine. I need more slot cave time to expand the collection.
> 
> -Paul


paul, excellent custom work , love the nascars especially


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*OK... My turn!*

For what they're worth....

Mostly finished stuff...


















Not a heck of a lot lighted left here. Most of them went somewhere else. This is after clearing out the kid's runners... Still out of room.









Future projects, and my special cars. My first love was mustangs, and I think JL did a decent job with the boss/mach 1 mustangs. 









These are still waiting for me to feel ambitious. Actually, I'm waiting for circuit boards to be made, and I'm sticking to that story! :lol: Really, I am!!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*excellent*



slotcarman12078 said:


> For what they're worth....
> 
> Mostly finished stuff...
> 
> ...


Excellent and impressive work and I do see a few traxs dawg customs in there too . Nice job . I like this thread and love all the cars . :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> My first love was mustangs, and I think JL did a decent job with the boss/mach 1 mustangs.


I agree, I think they are the best Mustangs to date.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm still liking this thread a lot!!! Great looking cars, of all types and styles, being posted on here!!! Everybody give yourself a big he.. yea!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Early stuff*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*More stuff and SOE's*



















Metalica



















Cars by Nuther Dave




























Cars and semi by Win 43










Trailer by Bobzilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Amazing collections and superb workmanship! Outstanding guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cars by: Joe Z, Swamper Gene, Joe D, and Hilltop 



















Cars by: Gear Buster, Joe Gri, and Bobzilla 










Hand painted by GearBuster...thats fricken tiny!










Live duallies



















Back burner early stuff that stalled...many ideas....too little time


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Brass rats*























































The crew...

...and the complaint department


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

pshoe64, Joe, Bill, thanks very much for taking the time to post your pics. All awesome stuff!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooooh Sweeet Jebus these are NICE pics in this thread!!

Bob...Wholey Tamato peels this is WAY KEWL GUYS...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)




----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I will say, that yellow VeeWee has a peel!!!!! :tongue: Nice bunch Bill, Paul, and everyone else too. This thread is too much!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 


P.S. Bill, what's the story with the green vette? That puppy looks slicker than mashed bananas!!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Holy Wowza Bill, that is a bunch of sweet looking cars. endless hours of fun .


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sumpthins from nuthins*

Thanx Ed,

Most all of them were built right here on HT. Darn near every one was a pitkit refugee, cast off, or scrap donation. Regardless, they were turded up in some way or another. Many came from or were inspired by HT members, which only adds to the sentiment. 

Every so often I oil a few up, clean the tires, and run some very special laps down memory lane.

Thanx to one and all for the kind words, encouragement, and support.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

*Remind me to never post after Bill Hall*

Here is my turd collection. Not as custom as some, but generally my favorites.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

old blue said:


> Here is my turd collection. Not as custom as some, but generally my favorites.


Hey Neighbor from the Lou those work for me! Hot Rods, VW bug, Chevys, Fords (Hey Wes are there any Mopars here? ) and all the rest. Thanks for posting them up old blue. 

Bob...My first casting was a turd...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The same boat*

Aw schucks Blue,

Thanx...but, 

I had to follow the likes of Kiwi, Tony, Shoe, Bruce, and the sheer magnitude that is the grand spectacle known as Hilltop.

When he lines them all up; Randy's collection of bitchen' customs has been known to alter the earth's magnetic field. It may even have wiped out the dinosaurs 

This thread was a great idea Kiwi!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting old blue. Some nice muscle cars there! You can thank Bruce for the idea for this thread. I just started his idea!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*ok, y'all got me jealous...*

though my modeling skills can't hold a candle to the stuff I've seen in this thread, I do have a bunch of stuff that you could call custom:










*Resins. *Dunno if these are all considered customs, since the ones that were molded in color I mostly just painted the lights and trim, but anyway.










*Ragtops/roof jobs.* Front row is ones where the roof came off, back row is where the roof was added.










*Repaints.* Can't take credit for the 2 Mopars in the back row, I bought them like that. The Petty one is particularly interesting... it's based on an XL 500.










*Racers.* Pretty much just decal and lowering jobs.










*Random.* Stuff that doesn't fit anywhere else--push car and toy car conversions, assorted hack jobs.

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This has to be one seriously entertaining thread!!! Blue, Rick, Bill, everyone... Nice stuff!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: :dude:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I love the ElCamino with different colored hood, fenders and doors. I want to do one but have not found the perfect victim just yet.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool stuff Rick!

Let me remind you that your work (and many of the other ancients) inspired and influenced me to try my hand as a newcomer. Early on I spent alot of time in your archives stealing your trix. 

Thanx!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting Rick! Love the blue. matt black hood Stang and the ragtops. Also like the hack job pick up truck!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm still looking and liking this thread!!! Great bunches of cars!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

ParkRNDL,

What a NEAT bunch of resin slots! That Green bug with the front fenders shaved off is Trick Pony!

Bob...digging all these vertibles, trucks, bug, van, wagons, cars...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey park!nice stuff.good clean stock looking classics are every bit entertaing as over the top customs!thanks for posting,i enjoyed it.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

KD,I sent this to the wrong thread.My addiction plus 55's.Here are the pics I said I was taking for you Randy.

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/Custom/?action=view&current=DSC00224.jpg


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow Tom!!! Thanks for taking the time to post these pics! Beautiful cars!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool...*

Tom,

Clickity, click, click....what a Super Duper bunch of slot cars Man! I am just wondering how many hours upon hours of build time whet into all these cars....INCREDIBLE!!

Bob...There is no such thing as to many slot cars...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> KD,I sent this to the wrong thread.My addiction plus 55's.Here are the pics I said I was taking for you Randy.
> 
> http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/Custom/?action=view&current=DSC00224.jpg


I'd like to visit this museum someday!!! I'd have to bring a drool cup!!! Fantastic bunch of cars!!! RM


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

Great work from everyone who's posted, keep em' coming, this is one cool thread!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

706hemi,you have some great stuff in that group'LSR car is great.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------

